# $90 Solar Generator



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Concept Green SPS 1220W Emergency Solar Powered Generator Charger 20W Panels | eBay

This is a good deal for someone not interested in DIY projects and needs a decent charger for phones, tablets, and maybe a note book or e.reader


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought one from sos in van nuys. I was scared driving there, but very happy with my product that I scored! paid about 120.00 so 90 is a great deal!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

That would be good even for someone that has some stuff put back for a bad storm or loss of
power for a few days. Even if there not really a prepper. It would make a nice Christmas gift for one of the kids.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Concept Green SPS 1220W Emergency Solar Powered Generator Charger 20W Panels | eBay
> 
> This is a good deal for someone not interested in DIY projects and needs a decent charger for phones, tablets, and maybe a note book or e.reader


Will this recharge walkie talkies, emergency AM/FM/Weather/SW radios, flashlights, etc.?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

All I can say is check the connectivity. They offer several out put plugs but IDK if those you seek are included or not. Size wise yes this would charge them.



SecTec21 said:


> Will this recharge walkie talkies, emergency AM/FM/Weather/SW radios, flashlights, etc.?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At first I thought this was a set that produced 20 watts.

I see now it is rated at 1220 watts. It should be OK for most situations if the panels actually produce 1220 watts.

Looking a bit deeper the solar panels only produce 20 watts - not so good. The charge controller and inverter pack has a battery in it that is rated to 1200 watts. That battery can be charged in a number of ways, but it would take at least 10 hours of direct sunlight to charge using the supplied 20 watt panel (two 10 watt panels). Plan on two days to charge the internal power supply and then use it as sparingly as possible being sure to allow for recharge time before running it too low.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is correct. It's not that bad though since when out doors it's not too hard to get 6-8 hrs of sunlight on the portable panels. I believe you can also charge with an added panel and you can buy an 80 watt panel for $99 today.



PaulS said:


> At first I thought this was a set that produced 20 watts.
> 
> I see now it is rated at 1220 watts. It should be OK for most situations if the panels actually produce 1220 watts.
> 
> Looking a bit deeper the solar panels only produce 20 watts - not so good. The charge controller and inverter pack has a battery in it that is rated to 1200 watts. That battery can be charged in a number of ways, but it would take at least 10 hours of direct sunlight to charge using the supplied 20 watt panel (two 10 watt panels). Plan on two days to charge the internal power supply and then use it as sparingly as possible being sure to allow for recharge time before running it too low.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I bought one from sos in van nuys. I was scared driving there, but very happy with my product that I scored! paid about 120.00 so 90 is a great deal!


I've been away. Like the new pic.
Reminds me of my youngest sister-in-law.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> This is correct. It's not that bad though since when out doors it's not too hard to get 6-8 hrs of sunlight on the portable panels. I believe you can also charge with an added panel and you can buy an 80 watt panel for $99 today.


You'll want to be careful with what panel you choose to add to a system like this.
If the charging circuit is only rated for a low amperage, connecting a higher wattage panel to it could fry the whole thing.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

PaulS said:


> At first I thought this was a set that produced 20 watts.
> 
> I see now it is rated at 1220 watts. It should be OK for most situations if the panels actually produce 1220 watts.
> 
> Looking a bit deeper the solar panels only produce 20 watts - not so good. The charge controller and inverter pack has a battery in it that is rated to 1200 watts. That battery can be charged in a number of ways, but it would take at least 10 hours of direct sunlight to charge using the supplied 20 watt panel (two 10 watt panels). Plan on two days to charge the internal power supply and then use it as sparingly as possible being sure to allow for recharge time before running it too low.


Unfortunately, you are misreading the specs. The model number says "1220W" which means 12v 20w. Nowhere in the specs does it say it is rated for 1200 watts. In fact, it has a 20 amp fuse in it which means that it physically cannot produce more than 240 watts (20 amps x 12 volts = 240 watts before the fuse blows).

As the OP said, this is good for extremely low power recharging of devices and nothing else. You would not be able to power anything of consequence on this for more than a few minutes before it would need to recharge in direct sunlight all day. I am not saying it is not a good product, just that you need to understand what its limitations are going in and buy it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Sunforce 50022 5-Watt Solar Battery Trickle Charger - $21.99 (FREE S/H over $49)


Found this on Cabela's via slickguns.com Designed to trickle charge 12 volt batteries.... hmmm?


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Sunforce 50022 5-Watt Solar Battery Trickle Charger - $21.99 (FREE S/H over $49)
> 
> Found this on Cabela's via slickguns.com Designed to trickle charge 12 volt batteries.... hmmm?


That would be a great deal if that is the price. Amazon has them for $55.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

LDSreliance said:


> That would be a great deal if that is the price. Amazon has them for $55.


Sunforce® 12-Volt Battery Solar Charger : Cabela's


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I just can't get excited over something that is $4+ per watt... :-/


----------

